# Camping Gaz 907



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Travelling to Spain in 2 weeks then on to Portugal. Anybody know the cost of 907 refills in those countries, at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I think they are around the 12 euro mark. We did not buy one I was talking to a fellow camper who did.

Andy


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Camping gas 907*

10.95euro in Mojacar last week


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

You will find that many ferreterias (hardware shops) keep these bottles. The Spanish use them in very large numbers. The bottles to buy are ridiculous money but the refills are cheaper by far to the UK. I always carry one just for emergency but also use it for the gas BBQ. Mine were bought when in the UK of adtrader or similar publication. Last refill cost me 9e at the Bricolage in Los Montesinos however prices may now be up to the previous price advised by smiler. The ferreterias/brico's often have all the gas fitting as well including the non regulated clip on adaptor and hoses for Cepsa /Repsol bottles. Just say Hola then cambio butano camping gaz for an exchange bottle


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We used to have camping gaz, but this m/h came with propane bottles, will we be able to exchange these easily in Portugal or shall we convert back to camping gaz?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You cannot exchange any English bottles abroard, 
except the Camping Gas
Andy


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Morning dear friends!  

Two years ago, having suddenly lost the contents of a 6kg Calor Propane, we had to acquire a bottle in France... the 907 cost near on £50 including a new regulator, all just for the BBQ! :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Andy: _You cannot exchange any *English* bottles abroad,_

Same goes for *Welsh*, Scottish and NI bottles!


----------



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Glad I asked :wink: 

Thank you


----------

